# New from Kansas



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome to AT! :welcomesign:

I live near your stomping grounds. PM on the way. :thumbs_up


----------



## Deere Guy (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome!!!

I graduated from highschool in Shawnee and have several relatives down there. Spent the better part of my youth stomping around Shawnee/Lenexa.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## goodnottygy (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome! Nice to see you on this new site! I am new on here too... anyway welcome from a dude in Missouri!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy Shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Shotgun Girl. Have fun here.


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk*


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------

